

Identifying white and black keys - Noriega
http://blog.ripbeat.com/2014/12/12/identifying-white-and-black-keys/

======
Noriega
Yesterday we added two improvements to www.ripbeat.com 1\. Blocks that belong
to white keys are colored with a lighter color shade than blocks that belong
to black keys. 2\. White key blocks are thicker while black key blocks are
thinner. This combination of changes will allow you to easily differentiate if
a block in the piano roll belongs to a white key or to a black key even when
the block is far from hitting the piano keys. Go and check it out.

